
Berkeley becomes first U.S. city to ban natural gas in new homes - onetimemanytime
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Berkeley-becomes-first-U-S-city-to-ban-natural-14102242.php
======
m463
I wonder how this feeds into energy pricing.

PG&E rates are based on some fictitious "average" household, which uses
electricity and gas.

Then you pay more if you use more than this household did. ($0.22/$0.27/$0.48
per kwh, and $1.28/$1.88 per therm gas)

The thing is, if your household only has electricity for heating which is not
as cost effective as gas, you may end up in the $0.48/kwh tier for electicity.

------
vikramkr
What's the alternative to gas heating during the winter? Oil is clearly worse,
is electric heating any good efficiency wise?

~~~
throwaway3627
Nope, not in Berkeley. Electricity: grid or self-renewables.

Electrical heating is extremely efficient, but currently costs more than NG.

Clearly, the move is away from FF because unsequestered carbon fuels/energy
isn't good for climate change. It'd be nice if LNG power plants burned their
fuels and returned CO2 underground into BE/CCS (if net energy possible).

Other areas of energy consumption and fuel/petrochem need to follow suit
soonish to be consistent per the climate change emergency.

------
Bostonian
Modern progressives advocate sexual freedom but try to control many other
aspects of life.

~~~
smt88
Sexual freedom between informed, consenting adults hurts no one.

Burning (or, worse, accidentally releasing) natural gas contributes to climate
change, which may lead to the extinction of all human life.

It doesn't seem complicated to me. No one is harmed by the loss of using
natural gas.

